
Scottish judges rule Parliament suspension is unlawful - tosh
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-49661855
======
noneeeed
It will be interesting to see if, in the aftermath of all this, we end up with
a more formally defined constitutional system, or if we'll just carry on as
before.

I can't see us adopting a "big ideas" written constitution any time soon, but
perhaps some of the structures may become more explicitly defined in
legislation (in the way fundamental rights were enshrined in the Human Rights
Act).

~~~
NeedMoreTea
We can hope - or perhaps we should not.

Who would we trust to reform our famously short written constitution? Ten
words or thereabouts that was the fudge after the restoration, to give
parliament sovereignty.

I certainly wouldn't want the modern political parties defining or improving
this, yet who else? We probably need to lose a major war, so the victors can
"give" us a reforming and benign constitution, like was successfully done a
time or two in Europe.

~~~
lonelappde
This is the awkward truth: democracy can't be created democratically. It has
to be imposed by a dictator.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
It comes from chaos. It can be agreed though.

The US constitution came from the revolution, and attempted to correct some of
the issues of the time, but without needing a dictator. Interesting that the
US president gets a broadly similar role and powers to George III, just with
restrictions on length of office. We've reformed all of those powers away,
they kept their 18th century monarch, oops president, and added a few new
powers. :)

The baby steps often come from localised chaos - riot, civil disobedience and
such. Don't think we could push for a good constitution that way. We'd get a
biased, subservient to the parties one. But we'd be told we got what was
agitated for.

